# Newbury



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive got a ticket for Newbury in the General camping area. Anybody know what the facilities (if any) are like in the general area, Hardstanding, ablutions etc


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Jimjam,,

No hardstandings, usually a toilet somewhere in the vicinity might have a bit of a hike to it though, water taps usually dotted about. Why didn't you book to camp with us :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Booked at the very last minute, you guys were all booked up I'm sure.

Its still not definite that I will be able to show, but if I do, I might look you guys up to put a face to a name.

I understand that Tom O'Connor will be in attendance so I'll try my best to get there


----------

